# My Dad's 1949 Schwinn Phantom - Project



## atencioee (May 28, 2020)

Sometime during the early 2000s, my Dad acquired this red 1949 Phantom that had been restored by a previous owner. My Dad didn't know (neither did I), that several parts on the bike were reproduction parts. We both thought it was all original at that time, but as the years passed, and after a few people in the hobby pointed out the discrepancies, I took it upon myself to do the research, study, questioning, investigating, learning,  etc., to figure out what was/is correct and original which also lead me to work on other bikes, including my green 1952 Phantom that I recently completed...see the thread:








						1952 Schwinn Phantom project | Project Rides
					

I thought I would share a little glimpse of the progress of my green 52 Phantom project. I probably should have started this thread sooner and have taken more pics along the way. But, this is a little of what I have.




					thecabe.com
				




I had 1 goal in mind with my Dad's red 49 Phantom...
Goal: To correct the bike by replacing all repop parts with only original parts and plating inside out from the frame to the hardware that holds it all together while maintaining a "like new" condition.

I feel I came close to achieving my goal. To the best of my knowledge, I was able to replace all repop parts for original parts, except the seat wear tabs and no way was I replacing the decals and obviously the paint job, which a previous painter actually did a pretty darn good job. Also, the buck skin leather on the saddle was professionally recovered before my Dad acquired the bike, but the seat restoration was done very well and like original. As for the streamers, my Dad likes those so I left those on there!
This project required time, work, study, and research.  Like with my green 52 and other bikes, I asked a lot of questions, searched high and low for parts, and had to be patient throughout the project. Working on these bikes, has been a learning experience.
Special thanks to the legendary Bob U @bobcycles, who has helped me ALOT! 
Additionally, a big thanks to everyone on The Cabe, whether it was helping me with parts, knowledge, valuable information or the many posts, threads, pictures, and info that has been valuable in helping me learn more about these beautiful balloon bikes.

I wished I had posted more progress pics. Anyways, here are some of the big ticket items that needed corrections...
-Replaced repop fenders for these beautiful original rechromed fenders and original cad braces riveted like factory
-Replaced repop tires for these Goodyear All Weather G3 Air Wheels, which have very little wear and appear close to NOS even though they are 70 plus years old.
-Replaced the repop horn for an original Delta, which is in good working order 
-Replaced taillight for original, which is in good working order.
-Replaced repop pedals for beautifully restored original AS Deluxe pedals, including original pedal blocks
-Replaced incorrectly chrome plated items/hardware for correctly cad plated items/hardware
**Stay tuned for more project bicycles!!


----------



## deepsouth (May 28, 2020)

Great job on a great bike.


----------



## stoney (May 28, 2020)

Beautiful, worth the work and patience.


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 25, 2020)

That’s beautiful


----------



## Mymando (Nov 26, 2020)

Beautiful bike be proud to ride it!


----------



## phantom (Nov 26, 2020)

On My !!!


----------

